# help needed in deciding my first digicam...ASAP



## drsamratroy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello friends,this is my first post here.have heard many good things about this forum.so i hope you peolple help me in deciding my first ever digicam.
I have a budget of 17,000.my requirements are good overall image quality,simple controls,good low-light performance and 1080HD video.I want a *compact* digicam which i can carry anywhere with me.
After doing some researching online i liked these cameras...Canon PowerShot SX230 HS , Sony Cybershot DSC HX7V , Nikon Coolpix S9100...On a different note i liked the features of Nikon Coolpix AW100...
Please i am hoping for a decider here...need to buy it soon...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 28, 2012)

I have spent enough time with HX7V and S9100, let me share my views on them. 

HX7V
+ Faster processing of shots
+ Easier UI
+ 3D capable(if it matters to you)
-only 10x optical zoom compared to 18x of S9100
- No Slow mo video modes.

S9100
+ Better Optical Zoom 18X
+ Image Stabilization is better than Sony, images at full zoom are much much sharper than Sony.
+ 240fps , 120fps super slow mo video modes.
+ In camera editing better than sony again.
- Slower in processing pics.

My money is on S9100.


----------



## drsamratroy (Jan 28, 2012)

how is the overall image & video quality of canon sx230hs & nikon aw100?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 29, 2012)

^^
Never used, so can't say.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

looking at the comparison of  SX220HS, SX230HS and HX7V -> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

I can say just neglect sx230HS It has got 99% same config of SX220HS costing 15k

U can also add in ur list nikon P300 which I liked in looks as well as features

If u can give us some requirements like what u want to shoot...u want more zoom or low light capabilities??


----------



## drsamratroy (Jan 29, 2012)

my requirements are night-shots,should be compact,good video quality & something which is durable...can u shed some light on nikon AW100??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

here is a comparison between Nikon Aw100 and nikon p300 -> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

Nikon P300 easily wins here with manual controls, very large aperture (for night shots larger aperture is better)

AW100 is recommended only if u want a rugged waterproof and shockproof cam


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are living in a very cold place or if you mostly shoot under water, fine you can go for AW100. If not your other narrowed down models would suffice your requirements.

AW100 has very small aperture, I highly doubt how good the low light (night shot) performance will be.

+1 for SX220
If you want GPS, in your budget you can get SX230


----------



## drsamratroy (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for all the nice advice & info...this is why i like digit's forum...
now i am down to canon sx220 hs or nikon coolpix s9100...any advice?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 31, 2012)

S9100 is a very good cam.
But I suggest you to also have a look at Sony HX9V.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 31, 2012)

SX230HS is awesome for still images. However nothing beats HX9V in videos


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 4, 2012)

but the problem with HX9V is that it is not available anywhere...i even called up the main sony centre in delhi...but they said that it has been out of stock for 2 months & cant say when it will be available...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 4, 2012)

HX9V available on Junglee.com Junglee: hx9v


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 4, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> HX9V available on Junglee.com Junglee: hx9v



thanks a lot friend...i had searched for it everywhere but in vain...but now i m again in a dilemma as i hd completely given up on hx9v....now it is sx220 vs hx9v...what do you suggest??...read in the user reviews that hx9v has gr8 video ability but aint as good as sx220 for images...further after-sales is better in canon as i heard as there has been some problems with the pop-up flash of hx9v...kindly put some light on it...


----------



## nac (Feb 5, 2012)

Doc,
I don't know how many people uses compact camera primarily for shooting videos. I feel mostly people tend to use it for still images than video. But still I am quoting cameralabs review...



> those who are interested in a pocket super-zoom more for movies than stills might *prefer the SX230 HS* for its 1080p24 top quality mode, but the HX9V's 1080p50/60 mode, though it might lack the 'film' look, doesn't fall short in terms of quality



I feel Sony really outperforms Canon in three features (as far as still image is concern), longer exposure, wider lens and burst mode.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 5, 2012)

HX9v is an awesome still/video camera. However if you are looking primarily for still SX230HS has an edge. It produces sharper images and low light performance is better than HX9v. 

As far as video is concerned Hx9v is the best in sub 20k range. I am o aware of any flash pop up problems. However SX230HS really struggles to focus in low light videos.

SX230HS has full manual control which may come in handy if you are trying to learn photography.


----------



## nac (Feb 5, 2012)

Sx200 = sx230-gps


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 5, 2012)

in 20K you can opt for a used DSLR


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 7, 2012)

ok friends...i checked out the sites provided by junglee.com as advised by marvelousprashant...they said it was a mistake on their part...HX9V is actually out of supply...so after much deliberation i have finalised on SX220 HS...hope its good...can anyone provide me a good deal on it online ASAP...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 7, 2012)

drsamratroy said:


> ok friends...i checked out the sites provided by junglee.com as advised by marvelousprashant...they said it was a mistake on their part...HX9V is actually out of supply...so after much deliberation i have finalised on SX220 HS...hope its good...can anyone provide me a good deal on it online ASAP...



 I was looking forward to buy HX9V next month myself. sx220HS Canon PowerShot Digital Camera SX220HS 12.1MP 14x Optical Zoom | eBay


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 7, 2012)

ok thanks man...i am thinking of getting a 8GB card & a extra battery for sx220...can someline help me where to get it online cheapest???


----------



## nac (Feb 7, 2012)

Doc,
Sulekha's the cheapest (13.7k) online but have to pay online. If you want COD, I think letsbuy (15.5k) is the only choice. And call Indiaplaza (14.5k), if they have COD you can buy it from them as they offer freebies than letsbuy. But 15.5k it's little pricey, probably you get better deal from the local dealer.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2012)

check new nikon camera

COOLPIX P310

COOLPIX S9200


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 7, 2012)

ok friends...finally ordered my sx220HS from sulekha for 13754...thanks to all of you for helping me in my decision of my first digicam...just hope that the cam will stand to its repo...hoping for ur help in understanding the mechanics of photography...can anyone post a few tips on it...also what do you advise regarding the 8GB card and the extra battery & where sud i get it??


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats...u have selected the right cam  and price is good too.

get a 8gb sandisk ultra card and extra battery cant say abt it...r u sure u will take more than 200 shot at 1 go without going back to hotel or home


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry friends...was unable to post these days...got my cam on 14th...really made my day...i had asked sulekha for that...very happy with the cam...though i have to explore it more...btw plz put some light on the class,brand & capacity of a good memory card...as i have seen the videos consume quite some memory...confused between transcend & sandisk...and whether class 4 or 10...plz help...i will post some pics taken with my new cam shortly to let all know the quality...


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 24, 2012)

Buy a sandisk card and also try if you can get a Class 10 card as it will be really helpful to you while shooting the videos...


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 24, 2012)

btw i got a Lexar 4GB class 4 SDHC card thats performing very well...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2012)

if u r planning to do lots of video then better get sandisk extreme class 10 8 GB card...or if budget permits get 16 GB one


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^
he has already got one.
Read the above post


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2012)

bro he posted query at 9:52



> btw plz put some light on the class,brand & capacity of a good memory card...as i have seen the videos consume quite some memory...confused between transcend & sandisk...and whether class 4 or 10...plz help..



and at 10:00 he posted that he also have a lexar 4GB class 4 card 

That means he still wants a bigger and better card


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 26, 2012)

i got the lexar card free with my cam


----------



## drsamratroy (Feb 27, 2012)

finally ordered a Sandisk Extreme 30MB/s 16GB SDHC Card for Rs.1460 from smartshoppers.in...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2012)

congrats  excellent decision


----------

